# Go through the months of pregnancy with Luna and Libby!



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Luna and Libby are almost 1 month of being pregnant! Only 4 months to go! 

Luna bred for March 10 to our buck Sprinkles! Last time she had three so I am hoping maybe she will have three again this year! 




























Libby bred for March 5 to our buck Sprinkles! 










Cant really see her in this pic but ya lol



















And here’s Sprinkles


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are looking great. 👍


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ty!🤩


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Looking good!! Can't wait to see their kids!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

This will be a fun thread to watch! Congratulations on your upcoming kids!
Has Libby had kids before?

They’re super cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Cannot waut


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> This will be a fun thread to watch! Congratulations on your upcoming kids!
> Has Libby had kids before?
> 
> They’re super cute!


Yes both of them have kidded once before! 🤩


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well they are enjoying the sunshine


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are cute!
I hope all goes well.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks! And I hope so too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yep


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok I have not posted for a long time on here.. probably cause we were kinda busy at the moment.. just got home from a trip, had one of our does kid(if you wanna check out my post “Go through the months of pregnancy with Zuri” then u can see the cute lil kids that were just born) anyways.. on to Luna and Libbythey’ve definitely gotten bigger belly’s then the last time I posted.. so these are the best pics but here u all go.. they are both almost 3 months pregnant


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Look at those cute little faces and belly bumps! Getting closer!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

YepI am just over here like, seriously they are already 3 months along?!! Like it doesn’t seem it’s been that long already.. but I have been in school and we’ve been busy like I said so I think that made time pass quickly! But they only have like 2 months left🤩


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And we’ve got udder bumps and some more pics of the growing belly’s🥳sorry about the uneven hair on Luna and Libby on their udder and on the sides of their udders, I didn’t have a shaver so I just used a scissors🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Exciting times coming up!!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yep! 2 months!i feel like the time will pass quickly and even if you think abt it 2 months is not very long!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well..well.. it was 2 months and now it is like a week before Libby could be kidding and like a week and a half until Luna could be kidding. Luna definitely looks more ready then Libby.. Libby’s not even acting like she’s pregnant.. I am almost positive she only has 1 in there, maybe two but she’s not very big at all! 

Luna




























Libby


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m guessing triplets for Luna and a single for Libby.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya right on with my thots


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How's miss Libby?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well she had twins has some of you know.. 2 beautiful Bucklings! Libby is doing great!!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And Luna kidded quints.. if not all of you know that..


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on all the beautiful kids!!!
Quintuplets! Wow!!!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ty! Yep I was definitely in awe! Thought she was only gonna have 3-4 but surprised us all and had 5! 4 doelings and 1 Buckling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are very cute.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------

